# looking for a good cheap trail cam



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm looking for a $50-60 trail cam that takes photos each second when triggered. No videos or bursts required.

It should take IR at night and a flash isn't necessary.

3-8 megapixels is fine.

Any suggestions?


----------



## driftwood (Jun 29, 2013)

walmart maybe,,,,,,,,,,,,
let us know what you decide......
my kids have gave me all of mine.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

For $75 you can get a Primos Truth Cam 35 - see http://www.walmart.com/ip/Primos-Truth-Cam-35-3.0-Megapixel-Digital-Game-Camera/16651358
In my experience, buying a cheap $40 camera will only lead to disappointment. I have tried that twice now and the only good thing about both times is that the camera stopped taking photos within a few days so I could easily get my money back. Spring for the extra $15 (3 cups of fancy-pants coffee). Primos is good - I have used the Primos DPS day camera for years with no problems. Buy locally rather than online and if it fails you, take it back (I try not to buy electronics online). But I don't think the Primos camera will fail you.


----------



## MOSSYNUT (Aug 8, 2014)

What MichaelZ said don't waste your money on the wildgame innovations crap. They will work for a week or so then sets in the disappointment. They are not worth worth the powder to blow them to hell. At least that has been my experience but I'm a slow learner so I've had a couple.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

MichaelZ said:


> For $75 you can get a Primos Truth Cam 35 - see http://www.walmart.com/ip/Primos-Truth-Cam-35-3.0-Megapixel-Digital-Game-Camera/16651358
> In my experience, buying a cheap $40 camera will only lead to disappointment. I have tried that twice now and the only good thing about both times is that the camera stopped taking photos within a few days so I could easily get my money back. Spring for the extra $15 (3 cups of fancy-pants coffee). Primos is good - I have used the Primos DPS day camera for years with no problems. Buy locally rather than online and if it fails you, take it back (I try not to buy electronics online). But I don't think the Primos camera will fail you.


Thanks. The link is broken so I couldn't see the camera.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Try the link again. It just worked for me. In case it does not, try http://www.amazon.com/Primos-Truth-...408498208&sr=1-1&keywords=primos+truth+cam+35 
I see a lot of pics posted on hunting forums that use this camera.


----------



## K-9 (Jul 27, 2007)

I concur, you can buy a trail cam for 50 dollars, you can't buy a good trail cam for 50 dollars unless of course you find a mad wife/girlfriend who is getting back at the person who wronged them and selling all his stuff cheap while he is at work, then you can get 250 dollar cameras for 10 bucks


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm looking for a camera that shoots every second or close to that when triggered. I would prefer that to a burst followed by a minute long rest period.

I couldn't tell if this camera does that.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

MichaelZ said:


> For $75 you can get a Primos Truth Cam 35 - see http://www.walmart.com/ip/Primos-Truth-Cam-35-3.0-Megapixel-Digital-Game-Camera/16651358
> In my experience, buying a cheap $40 camera will only lead to disappointment. I have tried that twice now and the only good thing about both times is that the camera stopped taking photos within a few days so I could easily get my money back. Spring for the extra $15 (3 cups of fancy-pants coffee). Primos is good - I have used the Primos DPS day camera for years with no problems. Buy locally rather than online and if it fails you, take it back (I try not to buy electronics online). But I don't think the Primos camera will fail you.


Are the images any good? What about the nighttime images?


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Here are some photos taken by a hunter: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1287119 There are certainly better cameras than this one, but expect to pay a bit more. For the money it seems like a nice camera. I know it is a bit confusing as there are so darn many cameras out there. I just like Primos because like I said, I used their DPS day camera for years now with no problems. There are no for-sure guarantees on any of these cameras, but if you could order site-to-store at WalMart, you could return it to the store if you had a problem without a hassle.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks for the link to the photos.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

I am wanting to get a camera, too, to catch 2 legged thieves. One question, though ; When the cameras take pictures at night,, does it use a flash ?? I DON'T want one that does.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

fishhead, what are you looking to capture on the camera? Deer or predators?


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I want to make some bobcat sets without the trap to see if I can get them to climb a slanted pole. I've also got an idea for a snow resistant foothold trap set for cats and fisher. I also want to see if a fisher will push past a gravity door like those used on muskrat colony traps.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Sorry I asked.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Trappers in MN are killing dogs in body grip traps set on the ground so I would like to show that it isn't necessary to set them on the ground.


----------



## DirtyHowi (May 30, 2014)

game cameras

not "cheap" but you'll find one that does what you need..backed up by the best warranty in hunting.


----------



## Tad (Apr 2, 2003)

I picked up a moultree camera at cabelas in the upper 50's. Haven't put it out yet so I can't tell you how well it works.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I think your going to want video to see how a animal responds to a trap

but from the pics and reviews the primos 35 should do you as long as you have it inside 20-25 feet

I would set the trap and wire the springs , you are going to need to show they will trip the trap not just look up a pole

the primos 35 uses an inferred LED flash so nothing sees it , but some people say they make some noise , I suppose in total still the sound of capacitors discharging can be heard , and often animals look at the camera but it doesn't seem to scare them


----------

